
CutSpel: A technical solution for English spelling - danieltillett
http://www.cutspel.com
======
nikolay
Sorry, but the language should not only be practical, but aesthetical, too.
Cutting "redundant" letters makes English texts look ugly. Also, being a
harder is good - it helps develop brains better. If you dumb down everything,
then you're dumbing down everybody.

~~~
danieltillett
After a while of using the extension you find that cut spelling looks normal
and that normal spelling looks kind of olde englande.

Are you really arguing that we should make english spelling worse to help
develop brains? In this case why don’t we just starting using hieroglyphics.
What about all the other languages that have reformed their spelling - I don’t
notice those people getting dumber because of this.

